# Technical Analysis, Fundamental Analysis or Random Walk?



## shulink (25 October 2008)

In this down market, what method you guys using to trade? Technical analysis, fundamental or random walk? I used to use fundamental analysis to analyze a company then use technical analysis to swing trade the company. But now days, I don't look at the fundamental anymore, only use technical to swing trade.


----------



## MRC & Co (25 October 2008)

*Re: Technical Analysis, Fundamental Analysis or Random Walk*

What are you swinging, equities?  And what companies?  I would think shorting would be the only thing working at the moment on a daily chart.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (25 October 2008)

*Re: Technical Analysis, Fundamental Analysis or Random Walk*



MRC & Co said:


> What are you swinging, equities?  And what companies?  I would think shorting would be the only thing working at the moment on a daily chart.




Are you suggesting swing trading only operates on the long side????


----------



## MRC & Co (25 October 2008)

*Re: Technical Analysis, Fundamental Analysis or Random Walk*



mazzatelli1000 said:


> Are you suggesting swing trading only operates on the long side????




No, I am suggesting, to swing a short, you need a rally.  Everything is flat out capitulating at the moment!  

Who has held a short on this swing down out of the consolidation band well above?  Few I would think. 

Not many sectors 'swinging' from what I can see........


----------



## Nick Radge (25 October 2008)

*Re: Technical Analysis, Fundamental Analysis or Random Walk*



> Who has held a short on this swing down out of the consolidation band well above?




I have 5 shorts on in the US that I consider swing trades. Here is one I closed earlier this week in HMY.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 October 2008)

*Re: Technical Analysis, Fundamental Analysis or Random Walk*

Fundamental analysis helps you know what to buy but technical analysis is better when irrational actions rule. 

For fundamental anaysis to work you have to have some understanding of where the economy is going. I don't think anyone really knows.


----------



## MRC & Co (25 October 2008)

*Re: Technical Analysis, Fundamental Analysis or Random Walk*



Nick Radge said:


> I have 5 shorts on in the US that I consider swing trades. Here is one I closed earlier this week in HMY.




Good stuff!

That's the beauty of equities I guess, so many charts to find set-ups!  Unusual set-up, is that a new one on the power set-ups?


----------



## Nick Radge (25 October 2008)

*Re: Technical Analysis, Fundamental Analysis or Random Walk*

We're trading at the peripherals of a range then back into them now. Breakouts in this environment have been poor performers. As I've always said, the market is simply a feedback loop.

Here is another from earlier in the month in HRL:


----------



## shulink (26 October 2008)

*Re: Technical Analysis, Fundamental Analysis or Random Walk*

I'm swing trade solar and airline companies. Usually I just hold between 1-5 days at most. Some of the stock on my watch list are yge, tsl, uaua and a few from other industries.


----------



## Rockhoundnz (30 October 2008)

*Re: Technical Analysis, Fundamental Analysis or Random Walk*

Technical only, but then I'm only in for short term - tens of minutes at most.


----------



## shulink (31 October 2008)

*Re: Technical Analysis, Fundamental Analysis or Random Walk*



Rockhoundnz said:


> Technical only, but then I'm only in for short term - tens of minutes at most.




what companies you day trade in?


----------



## kam75 (1 December 2008)

*Re: Technical Analysis, Fundamental Analysis or Random Walk*

Hi shulink

I only ever use TA, regardless of the market.  In this market at the moment, I look at buying stocks that have bottomed out, increased in volume and On-Balance Volume, and are attempting to break some kind of resistance of at least a few weeks.  Providing this market holds, there should be some fantastic opportunities to buy like that.
best of luck


----------



## shulink (3 December 2008)

*Re: Technical Analysis, Fundamental Analysis or Random Walk*



kam75 said:


> Hi shulink
> 
> I only ever use TA, regardless of the market.  In this market at the moment, I look at buying stocks that have bottomed out, increased in volume and On-Balance Volume, and are attempting to break some kind of resistance of at least a few weeks.  Providing this market holds, there should be some fantastic opportunities to buy like that.
> best of luck




I use something similar recently. I look at the 5-10 day average volume and also the overall market trend.  If a stock increase with a high average daily volume and stochastic is going up, I will keep them on my watch list.


----------

